# Moving Floor



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

[}]Does anyone have any ideas on how to make the floor seem as if its moving Has to be kept safe the Haunted House I volunteer in is BIG on safety. Thanks Happy Haunting[]

Lions and Tigers and Bears Oh My


----------



## Joel (Aug 31, 2004)

Moving both walls in unison will give the illusion of a moving floor. Probably harder to move the walls in unison than to move the floor though...



Joel

If life loves a tragedy, what does death love?


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Moving like an the floors on the Jetsons , or just shaking? The monster list I think has a site listed that uses a tetter-board effect. I will see if I can't find which one it was and post it for you.

If you can make it to my door you deserve candy!


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks BlackDawn I appreciate that.I am thinking the shaking floor would be good. Thankyou to Joel but your right moving the walls would be hard lol. Happy Haunting

Lions and Tigers and Bears Oh My


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

What about moving the items on the wall. Like pictures or a painted tarp (with some scene or painted to look like planks)? You could rig it so that the tarp rolls up on one end, then rolls up on the other end. Thus the walls will look like they are moving?

Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## Hecate (Aug 25, 2004)

have you seen the spinning lights that project designs on the wall? They give a sense of vertigo. If you are walking through the room, you could have the door ways off center a couple of feet so it seems you are walking in a straight line to get there, but you're not. Instead of the walls being flat you can build upon them at angles and I've had success with hanging pictures aligned, but off kilter. All gives the sense of the floor being tilted.

Halloween obsession, or possesion?


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

I saw a house that did a rotating floor in an all black room. Flush floor, motor underneath, perimeter supported by casters. Sliding doors so you can "trap" them for a few sec if you've got a way to make sure they're ok in there, doors were on walls next to each other so you could use it in a corner. http://www.hauntedillinois.com/spinfloor.php

I heard disney had a room where they pack everybody into a little room and the walls go "up" giving the illusion that the floor is falling or that the walls are closing in.

I want a hearse.


----------

